# Solved: Internet not working on phone.



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Have a strange problem happening with my internet on my Sony android phone.
I have internet reception on my phone but the phone cannot connect to the internet,but if i tether it to my laptop i can use the internet on the laptop with no problem. I rang meteor customer care and they say that they`re having a problem with their 3G coverage but they have no idea why it works while tethered to the laptop but will not work on the phone itself.
Anyone any ideas why this is so or has anyone come across this before?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I rang meteor customer care and they say that they`re having a problem with their 3G coverage but they have no idea why it works while tethered to the laptop but will not work on the phone itself.


 a few things different there

can you connect the phone to a wireless network rather than 3g and does it work?


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

It does yeah. I can connect to my wireless internet (from 3) at home no problem and the internet works fine.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like a 3g issue and 3 have said they have problems - try asking for a rebate for each day you cannot connect - that may make them do something or investigate further


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Will do, i`ll ring meteor tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Rang meteor 3 times and after talking to 3 different people finally got it sorted,took about a minute. Why the first person couldn`t have sorted it i don`t know especially when it was such an easy fix.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know


----------

